# You CAN'T FIX STUPID --- read the attached link



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Anatomy of a Move: An In-Depth Look at Beretta's Decision to Leave Maryland for Tennessee - American Rifleman

Maryland is not the only stupid state -- there are several other blue states that are also cutting off their noses to spite their face. Massachusetts, Colorado, New York, and Connecticut come to mind.

BUT there is GOOD NEWS in this -- red states are getting some wonderful companies along with the jobs they provide.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

"In Tennessee, the world’s oldest gunmaker is not shunned. Nor is not ignored, pilloried or vilified. It is welcome." 

Damned straight! The Volunteer State welcomes Beretta USA with open arms!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Now I want a Beretta,after the move!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Stupid can't be fixed, but it can be controlled given the right climate........


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Corporations will continue to punish the tax and spend liberal states, and rightfully so.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I would never trade or sell my Beretta


----------

